# Rico at 4 months



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

My pup Rico he and his brother another white and blue pup are the only pups that survived the litter there were 12 of them they all died exept my boy and his bro that my buddy kept it was horrible.. But thank God Rico is doing great this is him 4 months old and he is 39lbs and super healthy the other guy is my 11 yr old Lab tyler he gets sick of Rico pretty quickly lol... What do you guys think does he look pretty good..

Cell phone pic so it could be better


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Stocky little guy.Looks Great


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He's a pretty little thing. Love his markings.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very beautiful stocky guy! What happened to the litter? We lost 12 out of 14 pups once due to premature birth and it was devastating.


----------



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

Well Zues the Sire is a beast he is a big ambully 120lb super lean all muscle and a 27 inch head a real freak and the Dam was also pretty big at 95lb the Vet said she needed to have a c-section instead of the natural birth next time because the pups are just to big my Buddy at work breeds them I just decided to take one of the pups this time cause it was so hard to see all those pups die like that.. And Rico just bonded with me right away, he is a great looking dog and very loving... I figure he is probably gonna be at least 80-90 pounds by the size of his paws and figuring he weighs 40lbs already at 4 months old and the Sire is 120lbs... What do you guys think..


----------

